# Merlin Solis vs. Litespeed Veneto



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

I've narrowed choices to a new Merlin Solis and a gently used Litespeed Veneto. The Solis has carbon seatstays, the Veneto is all ti. Anyone out there with opinions on their relative merits - price difference aside? Thanks.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

MichaelC said:


> I've narrowed choices to a new Merlin Solis and a gently used Litespeed Veneto. The Solis has carbon seatstays, the Veneto is all ti. Anyone out there with opinions on their relative merits - price difference aside? Thanks.


I don't think the carbon seatstays are going to make much of a difference - you're looking at two great riding bikes. There are subtle, but important, differences in geometry between the two. For the same top tube dimension, the Veneto will give you a few cm. more (higher) headtube length. If you're looking to get a small drop between saddle height and bar height, you'd need less stem elevation with the Veneto. 

I suggest you do your homework, carefully measure your current ride, possibly get a bike fitting if you're not sure, and do some test rides if at all possible.

I haven't ridden the Solis, but purchased a Veneto after a recent test ride. I liked the ride quality, the stability on descending, responsiveness on hard sprints, and the fit. I found a great deal on a brand new 2003 (yellow decals). If you shop around, there's some good deals out there on NOS Venetos, since Litespeed discontinued the model for 2005 (major mistake).

Barry


----------

